# People with 15" and 18" sub experience.



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm working on an all out SQL system and I'm having a difficult time deciding on which sub I'll be running. I'm looking for a 15" or 18" sub that sounds great, needs a ported box around 4.5c/ft max, and can take around 2500-3000wrms. I'll be spending around $500 max on the sub. Any recommendations from experience would be much appreciated. Doesn't really matter but here's a list of the equipment going in:

HU - Alpine W205/H701

Frontstage - Scanspeak Discovery 8's (in door midbass), Discovery 6 1/2's (in kicks for more midbass - experimenting- will also be ran HP for when I want to get really loud), Discovery 4's (in a-pillars), Discovery tweeters (in a-pillars).

Amps for frontstage - (2) JL Audio G6600 6ch. amps one for each side of the car and a JL Audio G4500 4ch. amp for the last set of speakers.

Amp for sub - Undecided 

Sub - Undecided


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know the prices of RE Audio over there, but since it's a US brand, I suppose it's a lot cheaper than over here in Europe.
You could take a look at the RE Audio XXX line. These subs have a HUGE x-max, so they can go loud ànd dig deep at the same time. 2500-3000W RMS is about perfect for these.

If the RE XXX is over budget, you could take a look at the CSS SDX15. They're not available directly from CSS anymore since they're developing a v2 version at the moment, but maybe you can still find the old version somewhere. With your budget, you can buy 2 of those and have a little more air-movement going on compared to 1 15" RE XXX.

Isabelle


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

An 18 definitely wont fit ported in that space. I always use subs from Ascendant Audio and they rock. Ive ran the Mayhem line before and they get very loud and still have a nice full sound. A single 15 ported nice and low would rock. Would also be just a little under your budget.

http://ascendantaudio.com/products.php


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The first sub that came to mind was a DD9515, which IIRC 4.5cf is right where DD recommends.

As far as $500 max, you'd probably have to find one used. Go to Soundpressure forum, they're for sale quite often over there.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

If the OP hasnt ever heard a DD sub, he should get a listen before he buys. Much different sound than any other sub. 

Many people including myself HATE the way they sound.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

galacticmonkey said:


> If the OP hasnt ever heard a DD sub, he should get a listen before he buys. Much different sound than any other sub.
> 
> Many people including myself HATE the way they sound.


I will say the 2 1510's I had had alot of punch to them, but still went very low. I have Pete (PWK) to thank for that though.

GM, what would you say sounded different about them? Do you think it's the fact DD recommends a 40hz tuning?


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Will recommend either two DD 3512's or a single DD 9515.
Either one will do what you need and work well with your power level.

I love my 9915's.


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

look at fi car audio they are cheap and sound really good.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

galacticmonkey said:


> An 18 definitely wont fit ported in that space. I always use subs from Ascendant Audio and they rock. Ive ran the Mayhem line before and they get very loud and still have a nice full sound. A single 15 ported nice and low would rock. Would also be just a little under your budget.
> 
> Ascendantaudio.com


I haven't really seen many people with those, I forgot all about them. I used an avalanche for awhile and it sounded AWESOME! 


galacticmonkey said:


> If the OP hasnt ever heard a DD sub, he should get a listen before he buys. Much different sound than any other sub.
> 
> Many people including myself HATE the way they sound.


I actually have to agree, I'm not a big fan of DD subs. I have a friend who had 2 9515's and his Ti Pro hybrids sounded 10x better with the same 32hz tuning.



bigmoe2010 said:


> look at fi car audio they are cheap and sound really good.


I've read good things about the Fi Q but it wouldn't be able to handle the power I'd throw at it and the BTL's I think would sound a lot like the MT I had, which was ok but I'd like a more musical driver.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

If you contact Dave with TeamPSI over at CACO, he can build you a Platform 2 sub that would fit the bill nicely. Check these out:

15" Platform 2

12" Platform 2


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DarkScorpion said:


> If you contact Dave with TeamPSI over at CACO, he can build you a Platform 2 sub that would fit the bill nicely. Check these out:
> 
> 15" Platform 2
> 
> 12" Platform 2


Are those one off models he built for somebody or his own line of subs?


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

They're his own line of subs. He can either build you a subwoofer using parts you provide, or a sub from the ground up using either his level 1 or level 2 motor. Here you go. For a quote, you just PM him with what you want and he'll get back to you. There's actually an excel file you can use to get a rough idea on how much things will cost.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Awww ****it. I went to check on PSI's page on CACO and now I think I want 15's with PR's or single 18 w/ 15" PR's. It would help with my space issues for sure. I had a TC OEM 10" w/ PR back in the day and enjoyed it. Anyone have any thoughts on this type of setup?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

No thoughts on passive radiators?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm using PR's in my setup, this allows me to tune low without the need for a huge box. Just make sure the PR's can move twice the air as the sub(s), otherwise the PR's will bottom out before the sub(s) do(es).

Edit: ow, and PR's have to be mounted vertically, otherwise they'll sag because of the high moving mass!

Isabelle


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

SSA Xcon would fit the bill nicely too


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Candisa said:


> I'm using PR's in my setup, this allows me to tune low without the need for a huge box. Just make sure the PR's can move twice the air as the sub(s), otherwise the PR's will bottom out before the sub(s) do(es).
> 
> Edit: ow, and PR's have to be mounted vertically, otherwise they'll sag because of the high moving mass!
> 
> Isabelle


Thanks, that's some good info, I didn't know about the sag. I was thinking an 18" with 2 15" PR's. Would that work ok you think?


Viperoni said:


> SSA Xcon would fit the bill nicely too


That was one of the top woofers I was looking at along with the Sundown Nightshade.


----------

